
Programming languages ordered from easiest to hardest to learn? - shawndumas
http://www.quora.com/What-is-a-list-of-programming-languages-ordered-from-easiest-to-hardest-to-learn
======
maximilianburke
One of the comments to that post had Assembly as the hardest language to learn
which is funny because it's really pretty easy. It's daunting at first but
like high school biology, in order to succeed at assembly programming you need
to do a lot of memorization. Memorization of mnemonics, memorization of
registers, memorization of calling conventions, etc.

Once you've got the basics out of the way it becomes easy to stitch together
code. In fact, once you get past the memorization (or find yourself a
reference manual), it boils down a ton of simple operations. It's much simpler
than all the other languages listed; there are no monads, no
generics/templates, no Koenig lookup.

